# TTS ECU re-mapping



## Constantine (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey guys I'm thinking of taking my 2 year old TTS down at the local Revo guys and have a performance ECU remap. Has anyone of you guys had your TTS tuned? Whats it like? Any issues after that?


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

We are a Revo agent and i have had the pleasure of going out in quite a few TTS's. It is a really good no compromise mod, plenty of extra power (goes up to 300bhp ish) and no other modifications are necessary. To drive the car around town off boost you would never know anything had been done!

For me it's the best mod you can do.

Cheer John


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

transforms the car. Dont hesitate, just do it 8)


----------



## richywiseman (Jun 10, 2010)

Even with the standard diverter valve ?


----------



## AkinTTS (Aug 15, 2011)

richywiseman said:


> Even with the standard diverter valve ?


ı'm still hessitating to do a re-map, somesay its awesome , somesay its awesome but he had problems bla bla..

I dont want to have problems, i dont want to risk the warranty.And in my opinion service will never check something like that especially in my country.But i cannot even risk that chance.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
I had a Revo map carried out on my TTS and there was a problem of a blip at 70-80 mph. They have since found out the problem and re-maped mine and it is now perfect. It is well worth having it done and have to say I was amazed at the difference in made.  
As for the loss of your warrantee, I belive you will lose it as even if you remove it they can tell via a counter in the ecu. However, the miles I do I feel ok to risk it.
What Audi needs to do is offer in house remaps like Mercedes etc do that way we would all be happy.


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Becareful if you drive with WOT often might break the fuel pumps


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

hope88 said:


> Becareful if you drive with WOT often might break the fuel pumps


where did you hear that rubbish :lol:

Just turn off your revo remap when it goes in for warranty work, job done.


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

TTRS_500 said:


> hope88 said:
> 
> 
> > Becareful if you drive with WOT often might break the fuel pumps
> ...


I don't know about older models but on newer ones they can check flash counters to show that an unauthorised remap of the ECU has been done. Although very few dealership will go to this length and would just fix it under warranty (unless the part that broke costs £££)

Any remap will put more stress on ancillary components (one main one being the fuel pump). Push it too hard and these components are bound to break first  So, its not as easy as just "turning" off your remap.

Unless of course if you own a TTRS as we know the TTRS is probably the best car in the world


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I had my TTS custom mapped at Regal, ran it for 2 years with no issues, car was greatly improved, dyno'd at 305bhp and 310ft/lb.

Even had gearbox mechatronic unit replaced under warranty, no problem.


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

hope88 said:


> TTRS_500 said:
> 
> 
> > hope88 said:
> ...


6 of us have had 2.0TFSI's in my group of friends all running 360bhp all at varying mileage, and ages, and none of your horror stories have come true.

These cars all belong to track day warriors, get abused every weekend, and featured heavily on the underground scene.

2 cars had new gearboxes under warranty, 1 due to driver error, and the second after and accident. Both owners just turned off their maps and got it sorted under warranty.

So, heres a person who has experienced all the highs and lows of modded 2.0TFSI's so, I reckon my opinion must count for something

none of these cars had any of these mythical fuel pump issues which you talk of though, funny seeing as combined we have done over 250,000 miles


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

hope88 said:


> Becareful if you drive with WOT often might break the fuel pumps


What is WOT? :?


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Wide Open Throttle aka pedal to the metal, full tilt, spank the crank etc


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

powerplay said:


> Wide Open Throttle aka pedal to the metal, full tilt, spank the crank etc


Ah right,


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

TTRS_500 said:


> 6 of us have had 2.0TFSI's in my group of friends all running 360bhp all at varying mileage, and ages, and none of your horror stories have come true.
> 
> These cars all belong to track day warriors, get abused every weekend, and featured heavily on the underground scene.
> 
> ...


Easy cowboy  It's not mythical by the way unless Audi is inventing the fuel pump issue up. Glad to hear your mates turned off their maps successfully.


----------



## Constantine (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks guys!

I'm aware of the cheap plastic waste-gate on the car, will definitely have it replaced with a Forge one. 
I will let you know soon!


----------



## acer (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi Guys, Thinking of having car remapped. Anyone recommend a good place to have TT 2.0 TFSI 60 plate remapped. I am in the midlands area.

Any thoughts on good or bad idea?

Cheers for any replies.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

acer said:


> Hi Guys, Thinking of having car remapped. Anyone recommend a good place to have TT 2.0 TFSI 60 plate remapped. I am in the midlands area.
> 
> Any thoughts on good or bad idea?
> 
> Cheers for any replies.


West Midlands - p-torque
East Midlands - Shark Performance

Remaps are fine. I'm not so sure about all this unmapping the car and defrauding Audi because you've blown the car up. If you can't afford to fix it when it goes wrong, don't do it.


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

TTRS_500 said:


> 6 of us have had 2.0TFSI's in my group of friends all running 360bhp all at varying mileage, and ages, and none of your horror stories have come true.
> 
> These cars all belong to track day warriors, get abused every weekend, and featured heavily on the underground scene.
> 
> ...


Just re-read this. Is it possible to track the car and still claim repairs under warranty? I am pretty sure I was told not to track the car when signing the papers.... would be nice if this is true tho


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

Always deny all knowledge of the car being tracked with the dealer, ALWAYS, never give them an excuse to say no!

If you give them a reason to say no they will, i have known of dealers even checking forum posts to get out of work before too!


----------



## richywiseman (Jun 10, 2010)

AwesomeJohn said:


> Always deny all knowledge of the car being tracked with the dealer, ALWAYS, never give them an excuse to say no!
> 
> If you give them a reason to say no they will, i have known of dealers even checking forum posts to get out of work before too!


I better make my YouTube videos private then ;-)


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

Sounds like a good idea,

The ones you find on there with people speeding on public road always makes me laugh, every now and again you will see one in the paper where someone get's busted! :lol:


----------



## dunk (Sep 17, 2010)

most remapping hardware now resets the ecu flash counters during the remap process, so audi cant even say its remapped unless they compared the performance or did an ecu binary read and compared the code to standard

with something like revo and sps whenre you can set the performance to standard for servicing, they are simply not going to be able to tell unless they did some serious forensics


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

You are bang on with what you have said there Dunk.

Revo do reset the flash counters too.


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

wja96 said:


> acer said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys, Thinking of having car remapped. Anyone recommend a good place to have TT 2.0 TFSI 60 plate remapped. I am in the midlands area.
> ...


God you are a prude!

No ones has yet blown up their car with a reputable map, so not sure where this defrauding comes into :wink:


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

hope88 said:


> TTRS_500 said:
> 
> 
> > 6 of us have had 2.0TFSI's in my group of friends all running 360bhp all at varying mileage, and ages, and none of your horror stories have come true.
> ...


We never required repairs after tracking the car other than general TLC such as brake and tyre maintence. However should say we broke an engine mount, or the top mount bushes gave way I would expect this to get sorted under warranty no questions asked


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Constantine said:


> Hey guys I'm thinking of taking my 2 year old TTS down at the local Revo guys and have a performance ECU remap. Has anyone of you guys had your TTS tuned? Whats it like? Any issues after that?


With a car like that make sure you get a custom map, not generic, every engine is different. Minefield of tuners out there, mine was mapped my MRC in Banbury, depending on the individual engine around 310 - 315PS is achievable and good torque gain of around 90Nm.


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

No need for a "custom" map. Revo is fine mate, plus has a better dealer support network, means you dont have to drive all the way to mrc each time you add on a new bolt on and have to pay through the nose to have the map adjusted again


----------



## Constantine (Nov 10, 2010)

toot3954 said:


> Constantine said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys I'm thinking of taking my 2 year old TTS down at the local Revo guys and have a performance ECU remap. Has anyone of you guys had your TTS tuned? Whats it like? Any issues after that?
> ...


Revo seems like the right choice from what I hear. I agree with you on the custom map, looks like I m gone have to go down there and ask the techs there. I wouldn't install anything generic on my car. Cheers mate


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

the stock audi map is "generic" :roll:


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Constantine said:


> Revo seems like the right choice from what I hear. I agree with you on the custom map, looks like I m gone have to go down there and ask the techs there. I wouldn't install anything generic on my car. Cheers mate


Yep, sound thinking, defo get it custom mapped on the fly. Hope you enjoy it when you get the map on the car.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

TTRS_500 said:


> God you are a prude!
> 
> No ones has yet blown up their car with a reputable map, so not sure where this defrauding comes into :wink:


The warranty specifically excludes anything modified. So If you map the car, break it, unmap it and pretend you never mapped it, you're defrauding Audi, the dealership or the warranty company. Basically, you're a liar and a cheat if you do that. Are you a liar and a cheat? Honestly?


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

wja96 said:


> TTRS_500 said:
> 
> 
> > God you are a prude!
> ...


thats not true.

First of all its on audi to prove that it was the cause of the map which caused the failure, and secondly the warranty on parts of the engine would be voided, not the whole car, but that is soooo rare. And last but not least, some audi dealerships will sell you a car with a map anyway.

believe what you want, but then surely the warranty on your entire car must be void due to the mods you have done to yours


----------



## AkinTTS (Aug 15, 2011)

Got a question for you.

In UK if you do an ABT Re-map your warranty is still valid?

In Turkey ABT has aggrement with VW but not with Audi.

You can even buy a Golf -R wih full ABT modded and still warranty is valid.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

AkinTTS said:


> Got a question for you.
> 
> In UK if you do an ABT Re-map your warranty is still valid?
> 
> ...


No


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

TTRS_500 said:


> wja96 said:
> 
> 
> > TTRS_500 said:
> ...


If you read what I wrote, you'll find it is all true. What I have an issue with isn't dealers selling you a mapped car (the warranty on that is with the dealer) or with fighting like crazy if they try to invalidate the warranty on my electric seats because I have a remap. No, what I have a problem with is when the car develops a drivetrain defect and the remap is removed specifically to make the car acceptable for the warranty, especially when you are asked straight out, has the car been mapped and you deny it. That's lying and cheating I do have an issue with that.

And yes, all my mods are known to Norwich Audi, simply because they fitted most of them and they have driven the car and they know not to apply any ECU updates as my car has no DPF, so it would potentially catch fire if it tried to recycle without the filter present.

One advantage of using OEM+ parts (RS6 brakes etc) is that if they are fitted from new by an Audi dealer they have 2 years warranty on them from the date they are fitted.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

AkinTTS said:


> Got a question for you.
> 
> In UK if you do an ABT Re-map your warranty is still valid?
> 
> ...


No, not in the way that it is in mainland Europe. ABT do have dealers in the UK (Bristol Audi do ABT remaps) and they offer their own dealer warranty as do the Wayside group through their RichterSport operation.


----------



## AkinTTS (Aug 15, 2011)

wja96 said:


> AkinTTS said:
> 
> 
> > Got a question for you.
> ...


Well then maybe doing ABT remap in Bristol makes at least alittle sense


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

wja96 said:


> If you read what I wrote, you'll find it is all true. What I have an issue with isn't dealers selling you a mapped car (the warranty on that is with the dealer) or with fighting like crazy if they try to invalidate the warranty on my electric seats because I have a remap. No, what I have a problem with is when the car develops a drivetrain defect and the remap is removed specifically to make the car acceptable for the warranty, especially when you are asked straight out, has the car been mapped and you deny it. That's lying and cheating I do have an issue with that.
> 
> And yes, all my mods are known to Norwich Audi, simply because they fitted most of them and they have driven the car and they know not to apply any ECU updates as my car has no DPF, so it would potentially catch fire if it tried to recycle without the filter present.
> 
> One advantage of using OEM+ parts (RS6 brakes etc) is that if they are fitted from new by an Audi dealer they have 2 years warranty on them from the date they are fitted.


Audi did a DPF delete on your car, you expect me to believe that :lol:

If the car develops a drivetrain defect, how will you know if its due to the map or not? Why would you give the dealership a get out of jail free card, especially in the scenario where there are hundreds of others running the same map as yourself, with more mileage, who and possibly drive alot harder than you yet have had no failures.

Generally when people break shit on their cars and they know its because of a fault through their own they tend to go and fix it themselves.

Audi selling you a 3rd party remap and then warranting that vehicle still is no different that someone who turns off their remap and takes it to the garage. The money which pays for the repairs comes out of the same pot


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

wja96 said:


> If you read what I wrote, you'll find it is all true. What I have an issue with isn't dealers selling you a mapped car (the warranty on that is with the dealer) or with fighting like crazy if they try to invalidate the warranty on my electric seats because I have a remap. No, what I have a problem with is when the car develops a drivetrain defect and the remap is removed specifically to make the car acceptable for the warranty, especially when you are asked straight out, has the car been mapped and you deny it. That's lying and cheating I do have an issue with that.
> 
> And yes, all my mods are known to Norwich Audi, simply because they fitted most of them and they have driven the car and they know not to apply any ECU updates as my car has no DPF, so it would potentially catch fire if it tried to recycle without the filter present.
> 
> One advantage of using OEM+ parts (RS6 brakes etc) is that if they are fitted from new by an Audi dealer they have 2 years warranty on them from the date they are fitted.


Curious question, did you remap your at all? From your posts I would presume you didn't


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

hope88 said:


> Curious question, did you remap your at all? From your posts I would presume you didn't


Yes, it's mapped. But I have a backup ECU from MTM that is remapped rather than the stock ECU. It's sort of like the ultimate in chip tuning. I'm currently running a Richard Washbrook/Oscarli map but I bought a custom Shark map at EvenTT11, so Ben will be doing that for me on his new rollers in September.


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

:lol:

two ecu's. now why would anyone ever need that :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

:roll:


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

TTRS_500 said:


> :lol:
> 
> two ecu's. now why would anyone ever need that :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> :roll:


I have a DPF delete. If the ECU was reflashed so the DPF software was present then every so often it would dump a quantity of diesel and engine oil into the exhaust manifold at about 600degrees C to burn off the trapped soot particles. In a DPF delete car this causes a fire. With the second ECU the dealer can't reflash it back to standard and leave the car undriveable.


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

wja96 said:


> hope88 said:
> 
> 
> > Curious question, did you remap your at all? From your posts I would presume you didn't
> ...


So by your reasoning, did you inform Audi about your remap? From your sig your car is a 2011 model so I presume it should still be under Audi warranty.

It doesn't matter how many ECUs you have but I presume you plug in the "mapped ECU" at any point to your car. So let's say one day your gearbox gets damaged while the mapped ECU is plugged in, would you just leave it as it is and bring it to Audi or will you fork out to fix it with your own cash?


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

hope88 said:


> So by your reasoning, did you inform Audi about your remap? From your sig your car is a 2011 model so I presume it should still be under Audi warranty.


If you mean has the workshop manager at Norwich Audi poured all over the install? Yes. Have all the technicians driven it? Probably. It has a 4-exit exhaust, a dirty great welded patch where the DPF was opened up and the filter scraped out, power pulley, dropped suspension, £2500 worth of Audison kit including a Bit-1, drive recorders and retrofit TTS and TTRS parts on it (including DRLs) so they know it's modified. and the first thing they asked when they saw the Shark and MTM stickers in the back windows was "how hard is it mapped?".

And if you look a bit further back up the thread you'll note I have a sign that says "this car is remapped, do not update the ECU without clearing it with me first".



hope88 said:


> It doesn't matter how many ECUs you have but I presume you plug in the "mapped ECU" at any point to your car. So let's say one day your gearbox gets damaged while the mapped ECU is plugged in, would you just leave it as it is and bring it to Audi or will you fork out to fix it with your own cash?


I'll pay to get it fixed. I already have done on other cars I've owned. I find that by being straight with the dealers they usually help out if they can. I had a new turbo on a Skoda Fabia vRS because the JabbaSport remap was turned up to 11 (at my request) and the dealer in Norwich fitted it free because I was a regular customer and they wanted to keep me that way.

I play it straight. I waited until this March before doing a lot of mods because I was with Audi insurance and they wouldn't let me have much in the way of mods. I find that by playing it straight I do sometimes miss out on the chance to lie and cheat the dealers but in general I feel much better about myself.


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice to know you are honest and I am frankly surprised you still have your Audi warranty valid 

I know of some dealerships that would use that as an excuse to get out of warranty work. I guess if you can afford your level of mods you could afford to fix it on your own money if anything goes wrong


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

with all that money spent on trying to make the slow diesel faster he could have just got a proper TT though :roll:


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Schoolboy_500 said:


> with all that money spent on trying to make the slow diesel faster he could have just got a proper TT though :roll:


Over 600 miles on public roads (including in Germany) my car will get there before a remapped TTRS simply because of the fuel economy differential. Sure, on a quiet section of the A90 Mitchy's will be faster to get to 150mph, but mine won't have to stop and refuel after 300-400 miles. With the mileages I run, my car is much faster point to point than a remapped TTRS.

That's a fact.

I've looked at a couple of TTRS's and they're great, but only the true cognoscenti can tell the difference to look at the two cars so why would I spend more money to get there slower for more money? I'd much rather buy a 3-year old R8 because that at least feels special.


----------



## AkinTTS (Aug 15, 2011)

wja96 said:


> TTRS_500 said:
> 
> 
> > with all that money spent on trying to make the slow diesel faster he could have just got a proper TT though :roll:
> ...


I'm a 2011 2000km on the clock TTS owner and TTRS is so much more special then the TTS IMO.

R8 is whole a different category.


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

wja96 said:


> TTRS_500 said:
> 
> 
> > with all that money spent on trying to make the slow diesel faster he could have just got a proper TT though :roll:
> ...


Id rather have to stop 10 times to fuel up over the diesel car and get there second on a cross country race but have 100x the fun over the boring diesel.

5 mile race ttrs vs your diesel and you wouldnt know which way the RS went :wink:

You really have a weird way of thinking about things. I could buy a shitty 1.2 TDI polo and id get somewhere quicker than your TDI due to its greater MPG, so maybe you should buy onje of those if thats the criteria on which you base your purchase :lol:


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Schoolboy_500 said:


> Id rather have to stop 10 times to fuel up over the diesel car and get there second on a cross country race but have 100x the fun over the boring diesel.


Well, that's always your choice. You queried why I run diesel and I told you.



Schoolboy_500 said:


> 5 mile race ttrs vs your diesel and you wouldnt know which way the RS went :wink:


On a REAL road? I wouldn't bet on it. It would just get to the next car up the road faster. On a track, certainly the TTRS is faster, but I don't drive on a track. I drive on real roads. A lot. That's why diesel is faster.

One problem you have with the manual TTRS is that actually, the only thing that you really have that you can't spec. at the factory or retrofit is the motor. sure, 7-speed S-tronic is unique, but aside from that the suspension, brakes, bodywork, seats, steering wheel - it can all be specced from the factory or retrofitted. So all this nonsense about fun and what makes a real TT is actually just... Nonsense. All TTs are fundamentally the same car. Some are quattro, some have 4, 5 or 6 cylinder engines, some have gas shocks an some have mag-ride, some have s-tronic and some are manual, but what makes a TT a TT is the same on all of them.



Schoolboy_500 said:


> You really have a weird way of thinking about things. I could buy a shitty 1.2 TDI polo and id get somewhere quicker than your TDI due to its greater MPG, so maybe you should buy onje of those if thats the criteria on which you base your purchase :lol:


No, sadly the fuel tank on the Polo is too small to give adequate range for the speed differential. You really should put some thought into your counter-argumentation. if you'd said a remapped 2.0 CR140 Seat Ibiza FR then you'd maybe have a point, but we weren't comparing non-TT's, we were demonstrating how to select a car for what you want it for, not what's most expensive or has the highest obvious metrics.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

AkinTTS said:


> I'm a 2011 2000km on the clock TTS owner and TTRS is so much more special then the TTS IMO.


You are obviously entitled to your opinion, but a TTRS is a TTS with a bigger, more powerful engine. Retrofit the brakes and the bodykit and they are basically the same. The suspension etc. Is fundamentally the same, the chassis is the same, so I don't really see how it's "so much more special". TTRS is faster, yes, but is that really "so much more special"?

I don't think so. But you are very welcome to disagree.

I've just read a post where the owner of a remapped TTRS is even content to live with it producing sooty smoke, so perhaps I'll just claim my TDi is actually a remapped RS from now on

(just kidding).



AkinTTS said:


> R8 is whole a different category.


I would agree there.


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

The tank on the TT is hardly large, and as for the rest, you keep telling yourself that mate, you obviously need to get out more :lol:

All the bits on the TTRS which makes in fun and quick are different to the TDI, yet really its all the same.

You and usain bolt are 99.999999999999999999999999999% the same genetically, but hes the fastest man in the world, and you, well by the sounds of it you would do the 100m dash in about 13-14 secs :lol:

But you are the same, so really, Usains efforts, they are nothing special, right?


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

TTRS_500 said:


> The tank on the TT is hardly large, and as for the rest, you keep telling yourself that mate, you obviously need to get out more :lol:
> 
> All the bits on the TTRS which makes in fun and quick are different to the TDI, yet really its all the same.
> 
> ...


Over a long enough distance, I can easily keep pace with him. The fact that he'll knacker himself running the first 100m is neither here nor there.

Again, your argumentation is poor. You actually made my point for me. C'mon, Think!


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

TTRS_500 said:


> The tank on the TT is hardly large


It's 50% bigger than the Polo (60l vs 40l).


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

wja96 said:


> TTRS_500 said:
> 
> 
> > The tank on the TT is hardly large, and as for the rest, you keep telling yourself that mate, you obviously need to get out more :lol:
> ...


dont be daft, you wouldnt beat bolt in any type of race short distance or long


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Schoolboy_500 said:


> wja96 said:
> 
> 
> > Schoolboy_500 said:
> ...


Of course I can. Over a long enough distance his bulk actually counts against him and my superior reserves of fat will allow me keep going when he has to stop. You've also forgotten swimming. And extreme Langlauf skiing. He's rubbish at that.

Plus he'll run out of performance enhancing drugs and then I'll saunter by.

D- again for trying to divert the fact you're beaten on the diesel is faster issue. You're not actually arguing any of the points I've raised, it's almost pathetic.

You've basically said you're a liar and a cheat when it comes to claiming on your warranty.

You've failed to show how a diesel won't be faster than a TTRS over medium->long distances on public roads.

You've not really shown anything that really makes a TTRS more fun or special to drive except the engine that can't be retrofitted to a diesel.

You've insulted Polo Bluemotion drivers.

You've forgotten that speed and power are not everything in racing.

You're not really doing very well here - are you?


----------



## AkinTTS (Aug 15, 2011)

wja96 said:


> AkinTTS said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a 2011 2000km on the clock TTS owner and TTRS is so much more special then the TTS IMO.
> ...


Well to me , a car is the thing that should make you happy, and in a TDI i'm never happy nor satisfied.
In my family we have 3.0TDI engine to 2.0TDI engine, and to me they are not a bit of fun.

1 month ago i sold my Honda S2000 2009 and it was the greatest car to me.Fun to drive, fantastic sound, good looking..
Now with my TTS i feel much safer, much faster but i'm not satisfied.Not like the s2000.That is what a car means to me "special".

S2000 is a special car like the TT-RS, its not the fastest maybe or not the safest but definately its the car that i would like to drive on weekands and have fun.


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

wja96 said:


> Of course I can. Over a long enough distance his bulk actually counts against him and my superior reserves of fat will allow me keep going when he has to stop. You've also forgotten swimming. And extreme Langlauf skiing. He's rubbish at that.
> 
> Plus he'll run out of performance enhancing drugs and then I'll saunter by.
> 
> ...


You firstly dont have a clue about bolts training regime. I used to compete in the school boy champs, I competed in the same championship as bolt, asafa powell amongst others. My speciality was also the 100m and 200m dash. Our training regime INCLUDED stamina training which involved doing countless amounts of 400m laps in the 30c degree heat, and this was from the ages of 7 upwards. When I was 12 I would have whipped you in 100m 200m, 10000m, anything you name it. A 12 year old beating a grown man :lol:

And bolt hardly looks likes hes on performancing enhancing drugs, hes hardly bulky like any of the past got out cheats who where proven to have taken steriods etc, now they where bulky

Secondly, the TDI is slow, its boring, it would get made to look silly in any duel of speed against a modded TTS or TTRS, and it would get its ass kicked around any race track.

Thirdly, who says I have claimed on my warranty, making things up again to suit your argument 

Yet you keep banging on about fuel ranges like you are james may :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TTRS_500 said:


> wja96 said:
> 
> 
> > Of course I can. Over a long enough distance his bulk actually counts against him and my superior reserves of fat will allow me keep going when he has to stop. You've also forgotten swimming. And extreme Langlauf skiing. He's rubbish at that.
> ...


Being an ex international athlete myself I agree with the original post after 20 -30 miles even Bolt will tire


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Being an ex international athlete myself I agree with the original post after 20 -30 miles even Bolt will tire


Of course he will, he's only human. Having said that he'd probably beat any of you lot at any distance you care to mention :wink:

In fact I bet I would too, be it running or cycling (but not swimming, crap at that :lol: )


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Schoolboy_500 said:


> You firstly dont have a clue about bolts training regime. I used to compete in the school boy champs, I competed in the same championship as bolt, asafa powell amongst others. My speciality was also the 100m and 200m dash. Our training regime INCLUDED stamina training which involved doing countless amounts of 400m laps in the 30c degree heat, and this was from the ages of 7 upwards. When I was 12 I would have whipped you in 100m 200m, 10000m, anything you name it. A 12 year old beating a grown man :lol:


Gosh, Schoolboy championships eh?

Wow! But tell me, how does running 10,000m compare with running 12 miles in 4 and a half hours carrying 35kg and an SLR. Or 30 miles in 8 hours carrying 11kg and an SLR? And that's cross country, not flat, smooth, track. That's for grown men only. No boys.

I've done that. Albeit 28 years ago, but RMR selection is still one of the hardest physical challenges a grown man can do. I'll hazard that Bolt might pass, but it's a very different mindset running in battledress and Bata boots with your Bergen rubbing you raw and your hands frozen to your rifle to running in special shoes wearing comfy Lycra shorts and knowing you can stop any time and get a massage. And when I did we didn't have the lightweight SA80's and special kit they have today, not that I'd take anything away from the RM and RMR of today.

Anyway, I take my beret off to you schoolboys!


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

AkinTTS said:


> Well to me , a car is the thing that should make you happy, and in a TDI i'm never happy nor satisfied.
> In my family we have 3.0TDI engine to 2.0TDI engine, and to me they are not a bit of fun.
> 
> 1 month ago i sold my Honda S2000 2009 and it was the greatest car to me.Fun to drive, fantastic sound, good looking..
> ...


I agree the S2000 is a special car. If I recall correctly it was built as some sort of engineering "present" for the original Mr Honda. There is nothing else like it. It's unique.

The TTRS is the fastest TT, no doubt about it, but truly special over any other TT? Sit inside it and it's like any other TT. The ride and suspension is just like any other TT if you spec your TT correctly. Is the engine enough to say it's truly "special" over any other TT? I'm not sure about that.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

wja96 said:


> Schoolboy_500 said:
> 
> 
> > You firstly dont have a clue about bolts training regime. I used to compete in the school boy champs, I competed in the same championship as bolt, asafa powell amongst others. My speciality was also the 100m and 200m dash. Our training regime INCLUDED stamina training which involved doing countless amounts of 400m laps in the 30c degree heat, and this was from the ages of 7 upwards. When I was 12 I would have whipped you in 100m 200m, 10000m, anything you name it. A 12 year old beating a grown man :lol:
> ...


Knowing a Major in the RM, I take my hat off to anyone who undertakes the selection, never mind passing it....


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

wja96 said:


> Schoolboy_500 said:
> 
> 
> > You firstly dont have a clue about bolts training regime. I used to compete in the school boy champs, I competed in the same championship as bolt, asafa powell amongst others. My speciality was also the 100m and 200m dash. Our training regime INCLUDED stamina training which involved doing countless amounts of 400m laps in the 30c degree heat, and this was from the ages of 7 upwards. When I was 12 I would have whipped you in 100m 200m, 10000m, anything you name it. A 12 year old beating a grown man :lol:
> ...


Woah there big bollocks whats that gotta do with the TTRS :lol:

There will be kenyan school boys doing that aswell, everyday just to bring water to their village, cross country, BARE FOOTED :lol:


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

wja96 said:


> AkinTTS said:
> 
> 
> > Well to me , a car is the thing that should make you happy, and in a TDI i'm never happy nor satisfied.
> ...


Sit inside an M5 or M3 and its just like any other 3 or 5 series, whats your point.

Ok so you where able to spec your TDI with buckets, RS brakes, RS suspension, RS alloys, RS bodykit, etc all from the factory? :lol:

Anyway, your TDI is the most fun and the fastest TDI in the world, those silly audi RS engineers obviously know nothing pmsl :lol:


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Schoolboy_500 said:


> There will be kenyan school boys doing that aswell, everyday just to bring water to their village, cross country, BARE FOOTED :lol:


Oh, you're from Kenya. The 10th most corrupt country in the world. That explains the lying and cheating on the warranty then. You see, those kids have to walk barefoot because someone has stolen the wealth of the country and is probably spending it in the UK on Audi TTRS's.

How much does it cost to win the Kenyan Schoolboy Championships?


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Schoolboy_500 said:


> Sit inside an M5 or M3 and its just like any other 3 or 5 series, whats your point.
> 
> Ok so you where able to spec your TDI with buckets, RS brakes, RS suspension, RS alloys, RS bodykit, etc all from the factory? :lol:


Bucket seats, yes. Suspension, yes. Everything else you can have done before delivery at the dealership.



Schoolboy_500 said:


> Anyway, your TDI is the most fun and the fastest TDI in the world, those silly audi RS engineers obviously know nothing pmsl :lol:


Actually, they know an awful lot about diesel, which is why the Le Mans winning cars are diesels. Over distance, diesel is faster. I certainly wouldn't say my TT was the most fun or fastest TDi in the world, that's probably a Darkside Developments Skoda Fabia with a hybridized version of the turbocharger off a Q7 fitted to it. That'll make 330bhp from 1.9l and it still does 45MPG.

You're not worth laughing at.


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

wja96 said:


> Schoolboy_500 said:
> 
> 
> > Sit inside an M5 or M3 and its just like any other 3 or 5 series, whats your point.
> ...


No it wont, my mate has a 230bhp fabia vrs and he doesnt get anywhere near 45mpg whilst using the power :lol:

Ok mate diesel is faster, these F1 engineers need to stop fooling around with petrol and convert pmsl :lol:

Okkkkk, so you retrofit everything apart from the engine and you have a car that handles aswell as the TTRS, looks like a TTRS, stops like a TTRS, costs as much as a TTRS, but is still slow and boring due to the diesel engine. You really need to get a life


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Barefoot Schoolboy_500 said:


> No it wont, my mate has a 230bhp fabia vrs and he doesnt get anywhere near 45mpg whilst using the power :lol:


Nothing will do it's maximum fuel economy using all the power. That car will do 45MPG at 70MPH.



Barefoot Schoolboy_500 said:


> Ok mate diesel is faster, these F1 engineers need to stop fooling around with petrol and convert pmsl :lol:


I'm not sure what you're laughing at. Over long distances, diesel is faster.



Barefoot Schoolboy_500 said:


> Okkkkk, so you retrofit everything apart from the engine and you have a car that handles aswell as the TTRS, looks like a TTRS, stops like a TTRS, costs as much as a TTRS, but is still slow and boring due to the diesel engine. You really need to get a life


I have a life. Thanks for completely agreeing with me that the only thing special about the TTRS is the engine. And I didn't even have to offer to bribe you to get you to say it.


----------



## jbomb (Jan 20, 2010)

Out of curiosity Wja96 what bhp are you running in your diesel?


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

jbomb said:


> Out of curiosity Wja96 what bhp are you running in your diesel?


It will make roughly 220bhp depending on the rolling road. I normally run at 190-ish for fuel economy.

The problem with trying to get more than 230bhp on a standard car is the injectors just won't supply any more fuel. If you fit bigger injectors you'll see 250bhp before you need a hybrid Turbo, after which 300-330bhp is quite feasible. To make that reliable, you'll need an intercooler upgrade and possibly water-methanol injection. Bear in mind that's 300bhp from a 2.0 diesel engine.


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

Phwoarrrr 300bhp! You'll be setting the street alight with that, 10 grand later plus the cost of the car, and it will still be boring to drive pmsl :lol:

P.S

I can get a 360bhp 2.0TFSI to do mpg in the 40's if just cruising at 70 :-*


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

wja96 said:


> Barefoot Schoolboy_500 said:
> 
> 
> > No it wont, my mate has a 230bhp fabia vrs and he doesnt get anywhere near 45mpg whilst using the power :lol:
> ...


Or maybe I excluded the engine because by the time you have retrofitted all those bits you have a car thats cost you close to 80k. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## jonnieboy (Aug 19, 2011)

wja96 said:


> Oh, you're from Kenya. The 10th most corrupt country in the world. That explains the lying and cheating on the warranty then. You see, those kids have to walk barefoot because someone has stolen the wealth of the country and is probably spending it in the UK on Audi TTRS's.
> 
> How much does it cost to win the Kenyan Schoolboy Championships?





wja96 said:


> I have a life. Thanks for completely agreeing with me that the only thing special about the TTRS is the engine. And I didn't even have to offer to bribe you to get you to say it.


How embarassing.


----------



## jns2001 (May 25, 2011)

This thread is a failure. Just to illustrate the other side of the picture, I have been sending my wife's Captiva to the dealership since day one, it has been with us for the last 2 1/2 years, and every time the bill would come with the cabin filter exchanged. One day I got on her car and the AC was smelly, I opened the cabin filter compartment and it was there the filthiest filter that you can imagine, I looked back at the invoices and according to the dealership they had replaced that filter 3 times already, I ran back to the dealer fuming and asked what the hell was that filter in the car, smelly and shit if they had already replaced 3 times, I gotta a BS story about the air conditions bla bla, and they gave me a new filter, like a shut up prize.

Point is, how many times does the dealer cheats on you? Let's not be prudes here. I don't have a remap yet, but when I get one, I won't say anything to the dealer. They can feel the car has more power, but it is up to them to do a binary comparison of the EEPROM to prove it.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

jns2001 said:


> This thread is a failure.


I couldn't agree more.



jns2001 said:


> Just to illustrate the other side of the picture....
> 
> Some stuff that's potentially made up....
> 
> Point is, how many times does the dealer cheats on you? Let's not be prudes here. I don't have a remap yet, but when I get one, I won't say anything to the dealer. They can feel the car has more power, but it is up to them to do a binary comparison of the EEPROM to prove it.


The point is that just because the dealers are a bunch of lying cheating scumbags doesn't make it right for you to be a liar and a cheat.

The thing is, if you admit that will lie to and cheat a dealer, how can anyone trust you?


----------



## jns2001 (May 25, 2011)

The logic and reasoning that you are using is just not normal. The remap and you are a cheater, the TDI that is better than the TTRS, and several others that I won't even bother to repeat what has being said throughout this thread.

In any case, I do not want to launch any personal attack on you. You are just odd to my standard thinking. Everyone is entitled to an opinion and a butt hole aren't we? You continue your line of thought and be happy and I will do whatever I please.

In my opinion the warranty is a very sensitive topic, if you melt your pistons or something like that, I think you should man up and pay for it, but if they come to me and give me crap because an IC is leaking, than I think it has nothing to do with a remap and I will leave the burden of proof to them.

You sir have a wonderful day, as I am on the other side of the pond it is 3:44 AM and I am sleepless.

Cheers,


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Kenyan High Commissioner said:


> Or maybe I excluded the engine because by the time you have retrofitted all those bits you have a car thats cost you close to 80k. [smiley=book2.gif]


How on earth do you get £80,000? Do the schoolboys need arithmetic books in Kenya as well?

Base car is £30,000
Suspension and seats from the factory are another £4000
Bodykit and wheels £6000
Brakes £2000
Engine mods to 300bhp £4000

That's about £46,000 or the same as a used TTRS.

What did I miss?


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

jns2001 said:


> The logic and reasoning that you are using is just not normal. The remap and you are a cheater, the TDI that is better than the TTRS, and several others that I won't even bother to repeat what has being said throughout this thread.
> 
> In any case, I do not want to launch any personal attack on you. You are just odd to my standard thinking. Everyone is entitled to an opinion and a butt hole aren't we? You continue your line of thought and be happy and I will do whatever I please.
> 
> ...


You are of course entitled to your opinion.

I've NEVER said that the remap should invalidate any part of the warranty except the bits that are potentially affected by the remap, so I think we agree there. Where we apparently disagree is whether or not you should lie to the dealer about whether or not you have a remap. Surely if you're prepared to man up and pay for melted pistons, then you should be prepared to pay for leaking intercooler hose IF IT WAS CAUSED BY THE REMAP. I really don't think we disagree on very much in this respect. I just get a better response from my dealer by building an honest relationship with the technicians who actually work on the car and the service manager who authorises the repairs.

My points about TDi vs TTRS being better suited my needs are exactly that. No-one has tried to argue that the speed differential offered by a remapped TTRS over a remapped TDi will allow it to make up for time lost refuelling, even where a delimited TTRS could legally go 30mph faster than the TDi.

As for whether or not Usain Bolt would pass a Royal Marines All-Arms course we'll never know!


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

wja96 said:


> Kenyan High Commissioner said:
> 
> 
> > Or maybe I excluded the engine because by the time you have retrofitted all those bits you have a car thats cost you close to 80k. [smiley=book2.gif]
> ...


30k for the car
RS wheels are 3k
Suspension no idea but probably another 1k
bodykit 4k
brakes 2k
TTRS engine 20k
SEATs 3k
RS interior 2-3k
RS Gearbox clutch, propshaft, differential and Gen 4 Haldex (different to TDI haldex) 10k
Labour to actually do the work 10k
All the little bits we have forgotten about to make a RS replica 2k
Knowing that its really still a TDI as registered: priceless :lol:

P.S

even your MPG argument TTRS vs TDI is stupid, because you advised to take a 15 min break from every 2 hours worth of driving. So if you are on the motorway, doing 70mph without traffic you will only travel 140 miles before you should really pull over somewhere safe to stretch your legs etc. So therefore in that cas I would be refuelling my RS every second stop, whilst Im in the services relaxing my bladder, and stocking up on more fluids and snacks before commencing my journey


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

wja96 said:


> Kenyan High Commissioner said:
> 
> 
> > Or maybe I excluded the engine because by the time you have retrofitted all those bits you have a car thats cost you close to 80k. [smiley=book2.gif]
> ...


All that money spent on mods, could have bought an RS, but yet your still stuck with a boring diesel wannabe.

Great argument :-*


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Something I bribed a bigger boy to write for me said:


> Some nonsense about £2000 for a TTRS interior and £30,000 for an engine and gearbox I specifically excluded because they are useless in my application.





Something I bribed a bigger boy to write for me said:


> even your MPG argument TTRS vs TDI is stupid, because you advised to take a 15 min break from every 2 hours worth of driving. So if you are on the motorway, doing 70mph without traffic you will only travel 140 miles before you should really pull over somewhere safe to stretch your legs etc. So therefore in that cas I would be refuelling my RS every second stop, whilst Im in the services relaxing my bladder, and stocking up on more fluids and snacks before commencing my journey


of course. Is that REALLY the best you can come up with? Pathetic. Just out of interest - what do you do for a living?


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

This is so silly and obviously totally unrealistic but I thought I'd join in the banter, handbags are out again :lol:

If a TTRS was flat out on the autobahn it would cover 174miles in 1 hour (assuming you had paid for the speed limit removal) in comparison to 140miles covered in the TDI. Now assuming the TTRS had to stop to refuel after its 1 hour exertion, it would be 34miles ahead. With the TDI still thundering down the autobahn at 140mph, the TTRS would have to refuel and get back upto 140mph+ before the TDI covered that 34miles to still be ahead.

TDI is doing 2.33miles per minute at 140mph so a TTRS would have precisely 14:35 secs mins to refuel. I think I'd manage that no probs, pay at the pump for a quicker transaction, probably more like 8-9mins.

Next stop, both cars would have to refill :wink:

No need for the personal insults though guys, keep it clean and take it for what it is, a harmless anonymous discussion on the internet.

Handbags away :lol:


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

Thats it settled then.

TTRS is quicker in germany on the autobahn, quicker on the english motorway, quicker around the racetrack and fun in the process :lol:


----------



## jonnieboy (Aug 19, 2011)

Mitchy said:


> No need for the personal insults though guys, keep it clean and take it for what it is, a harmless anonymous discussion on the internet.
> 
> Handbags away :lol:


+1 Amen


----------



## jonnieboy (Aug 19, 2011)

Mitchy said:


> If a TTRS was flat out on the autobahn it would cover 174miles in 1 hour


And just because I don't have a TTRS and have never driven a those speeds... *can* a TTRS manage 174mph for 1 hour without stop? I mean, what is the fuel consumption with WOT? Just wondering....


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

OK, Mitchy's calculation has 3 differences to the one I used.

1. It has to be over 600 miles, not one fuel stop.

2. A TDi will do at least 145mph on the flat. Last Christmas I was working in Germany and my unmapped TDi would hold 149mph on the flat and wouldn't go any faster, even downhill. I believe this was down to my running slightly the wrong sized tyres as the were the only winter tyres I get a hold of at the time.

I believe a remapped TDi with 210bhp will hit the 155mph limiter. I used 150mph for the TDi and I used 180mph for the TTRS as that's what the TT Shop's modded car has actually achieved.

2. My TDi at full speed was using about 1 gallon every 30 miles. I don't know about a TTRS, but I used 10MPG in my calculations. At 10MPG with a 60l (13 gal) fuel tank, to cover the 600 miles would need to stop 4 times, but the TDi would only stop once.

3. I used 15 minutes for a fuel stop. That's 2 minutes dropping out of warp and coming off the motorway/Autobahn, 3 minutes getting back on and up to full speed and 10 minutes to fill up and pay. I've never seen a pay at pump setup on a UK or German motorway filling station.

On that basis, the TTRS will take 261 minutes to complete the 600 mile journey and the TDi will have taken 257 minutes and still have enough diesel to go a further 170 miles.

One other thing that makes no real difference in this example is that the TDi actually has 2 fuel tanks because it has a receiver/expansion tank that holds a further 5 litres. Normally this cannot be filled with fuel at the filling station, but if you perform what is known as a ventectomy you can fill the expansion tank up as well.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

jonnieboy said:


> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> > If a TTRS was flat out on the autobahn it would cover 174miles in 1 hour
> ...


The fuel consumption at maximum speed will be somewhere between 10 and 15 MPG, so no, it's unlikely that a TTRS could run for a full hour on a single tank of fuel.


----------



## jonnieboy (Aug 19, 2011)

wja96 said:


> My TDi at full speed was using about 1 gallon every 30 miles.


No offence, but I'm a little sceptical of this. 30MPG at 150mph on the flat? I'm just not sure the TT's aerodynamic are *that* good.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

jonnieboy said:


> wja96 said:
> 
> 
> > My TDi at full speed was using about 1 gallon every 30 miles.
> ...


Even if you make it 22, it still only has to stop once. I need to find the thread, but I was surprised how good the economy was at high speed.


----------



## jonnieboy (Aug 19, 2011)

Besides, with all the HGVs (and the Eastern European ones can be terribly badly-behaved in this respect) pulling into the fast lane with little notice - it's unlikely you could maintain 100mph for 600 miles, let alone 150mph.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

jonnieboy said:


> Besides, with all the HGVs (and the Eastern European ones can be terribly badly-behaved in this respect) pulling into the fast lane with little notice - it's unlikely you could maintain 100mph for 600 miles, let alone 150mph.


It's not just that, as you move through the different zones in cities you cry often have to drop down to 130km/h, 120km/h, 100km/h, even 90km/h, then accelerate back up again. Having 500bhp doesn't help you just catch up to a slow queue of traffic in front of you, at which point a slower car will catch up again.

High speed runs are horribly inefficient on fuel though. A colleague had a Mercedes C63 and it would do 5MPG as it blatted up to 180mph and about 8 when it got there.


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

wja96 said:


> OK, Mitchy's calculation has 3 differences to the one I used.
> 
> 1. It has to be over 600 miles, not one fuel stop.
> 
> ...


1. Wja96 makes up rules to suit is argument and way of thinking :roll:

2. No one gives a toss as everyone knows the TTS and TTRS are far quicker cars.

3. every modern car has an expansion tank :lol:


----------



## Bung (Jun 13, 2011)

TTRS_500 said:


> 1. Wja96 makes up rules to suit is argument and way of thinking :roll:
> 
> 2. No one gives a toss as everyone knows the TTS and TTRS are far quicker cars.
> 
> 3. every modern car has an expansion tank :lol:


I actually think he puts thought into his assertions and backs that up with provable data. Nothing he has said if you take the time to read it correctly is inherently wrong.

And as for point 2. who died and made you the spokesman for everyone? :wink:


----------



## jonnieboy (Aug 19, 2011)

Grabs the popcorn and settles into his favourite chair...


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi guys....

this thread made me laugh....I though it was about remap and tuning....and it turns out to be a TTRS v/s TDI battle!!!...

ANYWAYS...back on topic...

Could you guys recommend some good tuning companies for mapping the TTS? Heard about Revo....any other companies I could consider?...and how much approximately does it cost for a remap?


----------



## jonnieboy (Aug 19, 2011)

zltm089 said:


> Hi guys....
> 
> this thread made me laugh....I though it was about remap and tuning....and it turns out to be a TTRS v/s TDI battle!!!...
> 
> ...


Diesel or Petrol? PMSL


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

jonnieboy said:


> zltm089 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys....
> ...


my TTS is petrol...hmmm...i think they only come in petrol version! :wink:


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

zltm089 said:


> jonnieboy said:
> 
> 
> > zltm089 said:
> ...


Revo is proven to be the quickest on the racetrack, the drag strip and the most powerful on the dyno. It transforms the car, go to your local dealer and get a free trial loaded, buy you might aswell go for the full fat version straight away as you will want it


----------



## Friggerpants (Sep 29, 2011)

TTRS_500 said:


> wja96 said:
> 
> 
> > Schoolboy_500 said:
> ...


Bollocks, I know for a fact a Darkside Fabia will do over 45MPG.


----------



## jonnieboy (Aug 19, 2011)

Friggerpants said:


> Bollocks, I know for a fact a Darkside Fabia will do over 45MPG.


Nice attitude.


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Lol this thread is amazing 
You mk2 lot really do bitch lol


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

But a GTR with remap can do 60mpg...


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

hope88 said:


> But a GTR with remap can do 60mpg...


Just leave it.....

OK?


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Friggerpants said:


> Bollocks, I know for a fact a Darkside Fabia will do over 45MPG.


I just put 2 and 2 together and realised who you were!

What brought you here from the Darkside?

And yes, you would know if it would do 45MPG or not.


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

wja96 said:


> Friggerpants said:
> 
> 
> > Bollocks, I know for a fact a Darkside Fabia will do over 45MPG.
> ...


lol...don't think anyone would be caught driving a Fabia anyway


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Why? I have one. Mega-miles, but plenty of life in her yet. She's better built than any Audi I've owned. I really don't get the whole Skoda badge snobbery thing. Maybe 20 years ago they were a bit suspect, but certainly not now.

FriggerPants is running the Darkside Q7 hybrid setup. It's as much power as a remapped TTS from a 1.9l diesel. And it does 45MPG apparently 

With the power he's running I suspect he'll surprise a few more expensive cars. It's a total sleeper too.


----------



## Friggerpants (Sep 29, 2011)

wja96 said:


> Friggerpants said:
> 
> 
> > Bollocks, I know for a fact a Darkside Fabia will do over 45MPG.
> ...


Hi mate 

I have a friend on here, and he said there was a thread kicking off lol, so I had a check.

How's the hybrid treating you anyway?


----------



## Friggerpants (Sep 29, 2011)

hope88 said:


> wja96 said:
> 
> 
> > Friggerpants said:
> ...


Diesel fabia at that lol,

Out of curiosity though, what's a 1/4 mile time for a TT-S? ;-)


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Friggerpants said:


> wja96 said:
> 
> 
> > Friggerpants said:
> ...


The hybrid's not on yet unfortunately. Ben at Shark is fitting it in December with a Forge FMIC and a custom map. And what's kicking off on here is nothing compared to the whole 220bhp on standard injectors thread on Brisky!


----------

